# Suggestions with S-14 or 240SX Please!!!



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

Right now, I am in the millitary, currently paying off a $20k '99 3000gt. I am only have a year left to pay it off, and I have been looking at 240's. I have been SERIOUSLY thinking about buying a 95-98, but I want to build this car myself. Go to http://members.cardomain.com/dalek_42k to see what me and my best friend can do to a car. Anyway, I have been looking around, and I want to find the best way to have the equivalent of a s-14 with the sylvia or skyline drive-train that has somewhere around 500 rwhp. I have the means and knowledge of putting a new drive-train in it and doing all the work myself, but I figured that the people in this forum can help me with what the best way to do something like this. I have found that you don't need to buy an expensive vehicle to make it fast and handle good. The supra in the cardomain profile mentioned above was purchased for $250. $6,000 was put into it and now we have a newly painted car with about a 450 hp. I have recently realized that instead of buying an expensive vehicle that you can't put any performance items on because of the payments, buy a cheap one that can be readily and easily upgraded. I would like some suggestions on the best way that I should build a car like this that has around 500 rwhp that I can get into the sport of drifting with. 
Suggestions that anyone may have will be greatly appreciated.
Jed Booth PFC/USMC


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

500 rwhp can be acheived by the SR20DET as well as the stock motor the KA24DE.... This takes very fine tuning and the right assortment of parts.... expect to drop some goos change on building the motor.... Both engine have made it not too far from that on almost stock blocks.... Good Luck on your build, and hope to see pix of your future project...

-Alex B.


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

I got an account here to see if someone could give me some help. How hard is it for you experts to give me a tip or two on this car. I know there are cheap ways of getting a high performance beast. If I would have known this before, I wouldn't have bought a $20k car that I thought was fast. Now I realize that you can spend a lot of money buying a car and it be slow. I have been looking around because I am serious about building a car (specifically a 240 or sylvia) but there is not much on the internet about these vehicles. I want to give AlexAtMyNismo graditude for helping me out with some information that he could give me. If anyone else could help me, I would appreciate it greatly.

Jed Booth PFC/USMC


----------



## LiL-Luis (Sep 11, 2004)

the best way is an engine swap like alex said a sr20 or if you want more power a rb engine but the rb will cost more


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

not much more at all, if your comparing it to the later SR motors


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

For 500hp you will likely want a larger displacement motor unless you plan on running high-octane race-fuel every time you want to play around. One option is the RB30DET which is an RB30 with an RB26 head. Seems a bit extreme to me too!  but there is NO reason to purchase an SR if you are just going to be replacing most of the components anyhow.

Honestly, take the stock KA motor in it, rebuild it completely with some necessary turbo toys (your friend seems to know what is required) and shoot for a 300whp 94 octane daily driver. You will only really need new pistons and a decent tuning job to hold a good amount of boost. This topic has been beaten to death but its a very good route to go.

I would also suggest you pick up an "se" version (in the states that is the luxury model) because you will want the 5-lug hubs and the stock VLSD.

Good luck! if you want to catch me on msn my addy is [email protected]


----------



## s14silviaoki (Oct 12, 2004)

HEY MOTIVATOR IM HERE IN OKINAWA LCPL IN USMC PICK UP CPL NEXTR MONTH THERE SR20 MOTOR IS AN AWSOME ENGINE HERE A LOOK AT MY S14 http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/705393


----------

